# Freecoaster Naben



## FL0 (24. April 2011)

Moin. 
Ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr von Freecoaster Naben haltet, da ich am überlegen bin, ob ich auf Freecoaster umsteige.
Vor-/Nachteile, Eigene Erfahrungen, welche sind gut/welche sind schlecht, etc. einfach alles hier rein


----------



## RISE (24. April 2011)

Hab meinen KHE Reverse jetzt seit zwei Jahren und allen in allem hat er super gehalten. Einmal war der Driver komplett kaputt und nun wirds langsam Zeit für eine neue Achse.Anderen geht er andauernd kaputt und einen wirklich perfekten Freecoaster gibt es nicht. Vom System her gibt es die mit KHE-Technik (u.a. KHE, Federal, Alienation) und irgendeine andere, aber beide haben Schwächen. 
Mit viel Ahnung von der Technik kann man sich was zurecht shizzlen, ein Reverse mit Geisha Achse und Blue 6 Female Kit könnte meiner Meinung nach gut laufen, ist dann aber auch teuer. 

Generell war es eine der besten Ideen seit ich BMX fahre. Es macht Spaß und Fakie Sachen sind eh meine "Stärke", von daher war es klar, das mal auszuprobieren. Fakie fahren sollte man aber schon einigermaßen sicher können und auch das umdrehen ist am Anfang eine komische Sache, da man komplett auf Pedalspannung verzichten sollte (zugunsten der anfälligen Lager). Da bleiben dann Halfcab und Slider, letzterer ist eine reine Armbewegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (25. April 2011)

Spaß machen Fakies mit Freecoasternabe aufjedenfall.
Das mit dem Sliden ist eigentlich recht leicht, wenn man das vorher auch schon kann.
Kommt halt drauf an, ob du oft Fakie fahren möchtest oder lieber geradeaus unterwegs bist.. 
Ich finde aber an Freecoasternaben das Gap richtig nervend.Vorallem, wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist, dass man ein bisschen ins leere tritt...Kann man aber ein bisschen einstellen, wobei ich mich mit der Technik von Freecoasternaben nicht auskenne.. 

Letzendlich deine Entscheidung.


----------

